
Ask HN: What should I offer to my 2 years old to teach him logic? - jbaviat
Christmas is coming soon. I&#x27;d love to have some gift to offer to my son to teach him logic, causality, and at some point programming. Most robots (like robot turtles) are not suited for 2 years old, more for &gt; 3 years old it seems.<p>Would you have any suggestion?
======
mikro2nd
Your two-year old baby is not developmentally ready for logic. Read him
stories. Play games with physical stuff, preferably outdoors where he can get
dirty. Let him run, climb, jump -- large muscle development at this stage of
life turns out to be terribly important for stuff like logic later on in life.

------
dragonbonheur
Let him be a 2 year old BABY and give him some big colourful blocks that he
won't choke on.

The kid is just a BABY and won't turn into an engineer for at least 10 more
revolutions around this star.

------
gupi
Maybe it's too early now, I would go with offline games (think of hiding some
"treasures" and let him find them).

As time goes by, you might have a look at GCompris suite
[https://gcompris.net/screenshots-en.html](https://gcompris.net/screenshots-
en.html)

------
elvic
pattern recognition. they train birds whos intelligence usually gets compared
to a young child, to look for patterns.

